# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  ICELANDIC

## Slaanesh

Does anyone here know Icelandic? 
I'm interested in all the Scandinavian languages and know them quite well except Icelandic. Anyone else interested?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Icelandic is very close to old Norse, what was spoken in Norway during the vikings... unfortunately it is almost impossible to understand it, even if you are a native Norwegian speaker.

----------


## IcelandSteffi

i know icelandic..i liev here just since some month..but i am visiting a language course..so if you need any help just ask me..

----------


## Zhenya

I can understand a word or two here and there knowing Swedish. And it's quite interesting how you can derive seemingly diffrent words from other words sometimes also existant in modern swedish. For example: On the icelandic policecars it says "L

----------

